# new to the group



## kimberley-anne (Sep 18, 2013)

hiya my names kimberley-anne im new(ish) to the world of breeding mice  
any help or info would be great in all areas 

i have some mice just now i think the term is feeder or something basically i rescued them from being snake food which leads to where i am today and wanting to learn all the different things in the mousey world

thanks x


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## Onyx (May 2, 2010)

Hey doll -Maddie-
I'm glad you made it here okay. You'll enjoy the forum I hope, it's full of great info and great people


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MythsNTails (May 2, 2013)

Welcome! I know this forum transported me to a mousy-world I never realized existed  Hope it does the same for you!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## firstmice (Sep 18, 2013)

Hello and welcome


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

